# Two For One!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

While I was mashing the bass at Randleman, a friend was getting the thrill of a lifetime. Check this out..
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/90217-Two-for-One-Special!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

It happened to me years ago, also on a lipless crank. Felt like I was hauling in a log. I don't think it's too uncommon. I'm surprised it doesn't happen more often as I have often seen several bass trying to steal the bait out of a hooked fish's mouth.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I once got two two pound fish on a Torpedo. But two fives is awesome..lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a pretty incredible feat. I have caught two walleye on one reef runner multiple times but never bass.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ive caught two bass at one tim 3 times and have had other times where one comes off. Seems i get a chance at it once a year usually the fish win


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Does that count as a 10 pounder?


----------

